# 2 Ark. police killed during traffic stop on I-40



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*2 Ark. police killed during traffic stop on I-40 *

The Associated Press - Chuck Bartels - ‎49 minutes ago‎
WEST MEMPHIS, Ark. - Two police officers doing anti-drug work along a busy Arkansas interstate were shot and killed by two men with AK-47s on Thursday, and the suspects later died in a separate shootout with police in a crowded Walmart parking lot, *...*

*RIP Officers*


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Paudert and P.O. Evans. Speedy recovery to Sheriff Busby and D.S. Wren. I also wish an eternity of the worst hell has to give to the scrotes who murdered the Officers and wounded the Sheriffs.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt and Officer. SPeedy recovery to the deputies that were injured. I will echo 8more on my wish off eternal pain and suffering to the dildobagguns involved.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Sgt. Paudert and Officer Evans, may they Rest in Peace.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Two Arkansas cops killed; suspects die in shootout*

WEST MEMPHIS, AR (WMC-TV) - Two suspects wanted for killing a pair of police officers were killed in a shootout Thursday afternoon in the parking lot of the West Memphis, Arkansas Walmart.

Two Arkansas cops killed; suspects die in shootout - 14 News, The Tri-State's News and Weather Leader-

As I said in MC-whatever, no trial for these two works for me. For this event, I've changed my sig.


----------

